# Trailer setup + Keel Issue



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Replace that set up with one of those hard orange rollers. Most trailers have them there.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Like one of these. Or extend your bunks forward.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Pudldux said:


> Replace that set up with one of those hard orange rollers. Most trailers have them there.


This, to me, is the best and easiest option. A roller is also able to mount lower.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

X3 on the orange roller. That PVC setup is old technology.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m no trailer expert but it looks like there is a good bit of weight on that one spot.(enough to crack that pvc)
That could maybe cause a problem down the road even with a roller. I think these would evenly support the front end better


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

if @jglidden needed a good read. This is it


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Bw510 is on to something 👍 thats a keel killer to start with as stated old technology, replace that junk with a roller, also the boat should not be supported by this roller! Id have a lil clearance 1/2 inch maybe the bunk sytem should be carrying the weight ! The roller is just a loading aid to keep the hull from touching that crossmember once loaded boat should not be resting on it👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

A roller i have in same area,nitice the clearance 👍 bunks are carrying the load...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Im not sure how that boat loads but if its a challenge to get it on trailer ,i would skip the roller and install a set of short bunks ,thats what i did on a 89 171 mako i had it made a worlds difference ,if your trailer is set up correctly you shouldn't be pulling more that 2 foot of strap off wench,i drive mine up to roller 😉👍😎


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

My boat has been on the pvc covered v bar for 18 years . It touches the hull, like it should. No scratches, nicks, or gouge


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry for 2 pictures, but you get the idea 🙂


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Its coming give it time LOL there's no reason for those V Bars other than tearing up gel coat, you obviously know how to trailer your boat or chunks would be missing, adjusted correctly helps also but they have no place on my trailers ZERO! I had to repair 4 inches of gel coat damage due to that V Bracket on the 171 mako i bought rest of hull looked new !


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Pictures worth a thousand words they say,if you blow tbis up you can see the missing gelcoat and that piece of junk V bracket! If i bought a boat of that magnitude and seen a V bracket on it i would kick them square between the back pockets Believe it!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a beautiful hull thought it was a Jupiter to start with but lettering looks more like see vee ? 25 footer maybe?


----------

